# having problems downloading large files.[no longer an issue]

## Angrychile

A number of the larger files I download from the internet often do not finish. They reach near completion, but do not completely finish.

This is a problem I've had with various sites and even on various connections. I'm just wondering if there possibly is a problem with my settings...any help?

EDIT: I should mention is always halts as specific percentages as well. It isn't a problem with the file on the server, though, because just sometimes it downloads more. Please help guys!Last edited by Angrychile on Sat Jul 31, 2010 11:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Veldrin

What program are you using? what protocol?

If its http/https/ftp, does wget work?

What settings do you think this is related to?

cheers

V.

----------

## Angrychile

http mostly. the program is just the downloading component of chrome. it's occurred with other programs like firefox plugins.

also it usually is with files larger than 20 MB or so.

anyhow, trying wget now.

just a note, the thing I'm currently trying to get is the current minimal iso  :Smile:  i've tried different mirrors, but it typically stops at the same percentage downloaded.

and...I'm not sure what setting might cause this, hence why I ask the question.

EDIT: tried wget...it actually downloaded a little more, but it's stuck again.

----------

## krinn

try wget from livecd

----------

## Angrychile

I've actually managed to get the iso by setting wget to retry many times. I'll make a minimal liveusb and see if downloading is better there.

----------

## XQYZ

How are you connected to the internet? 56k-Modem? Via a router? How are you connected to the router (wlan, lan)?

----------

## Angrychile

it was a straight connection to the wall, lol.

In any case, I've changed locations, and I don't have that issue anymore. It probably was the university system doing that, ie, my connection and not my system. Thanks for the help, folks.

----------

